# Avant exhaust options?



## Henndawg (Nov 1, 2002)

Looked at a couple of websites and found nothing. 99 A6 Avant. 2.8 quattro. im not looking for anything crazy, Cat just went bad i believe so a catback would suffice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Henndawg (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: Avant exhaust options? (Henndawg)*


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*FV-QR*

If the cat went bad, then you need a new cat, eh? So why replace the cat back unless you want to change it up a bit? 
Why did the cat go bad? Are you running rich and burning it up?


----------



## Henndawg (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Snowhere)*

yea i would want to change it up abit but like i said nothing crazy ive had TT and autotech setups on my mk3s and liked the sound of them. as for the cat, when i bought the car 6 or so weeks ago it was making a very low sound that sounded like a heatshield vibrating and just got incresingly lounder i dont think it is running rich but could have been a prexisting problem from the PO. in anycase do you know of any companies that have exhaust systems for the car?


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Henndawg)*

I don't know of any off hand. It's a bummer TT does not make something for the A6 as I love the setup they make for my rado. Free flow cat, stainless 2 resonators with a Borlo muf and she sounds awesome! Between the blower up front and the TT exhaust, you can hear me coming and going with out it being too loud. Check out Audizone as there are a lot more enthusiasts over there. The problem is more companies cater to the 2.7TT then the plain jane 2.8. Let us know if you find anything as others would be in the same boat. GL! 
Edit for grammar and spelling!










_Modified by Snowhere at 6:20 PM 10-26-2009_


----------



## Henndawg (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Snowhere)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks for the heads up. and my TT setup for my mk3 vr is by far my fav aswell.


----------

